# scree = πλευρικά κορήματα, κν. σάρα | screed = τσιμεντοκονίαμα εξομάλυνσης δαπέδων



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2011)

*mixed scree*

Καλημέρα και πάλι,
πώς το λέμε αυτό το υλικό; Έχω ένα κείμενο, που δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω, στο οποίο λέει ότι το υλικό αυτό στρώνεται κάτω από πλακάκια σε χώρο με πισίνες. Το scree είναι χαλίκι, λέει το answers.com


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι:
*πλευρικά κορήματα*· (γεωλ.) πετρώδη θραύσματα και γεώδη υλικά που αποτελούν προϊόντα τής μηχανικής αποσάθρωσης απότομων πρανών και κλιτύων.
Αυτή πρέπει να είναι η επιστημονική ονομασία. Στη Wiki:
*Scree*, also called *talus*, is a term given to an accumulation of broken rock fragments at the base of crags, mountain cliffs, or valley shoulders. Landforms associated with these materials are sometimes called scree slopes or talus piles. These deposits typically have a concave upwards form, while the maximum inclination of such deposits corresponds to the angle of repose of the mean debris size.

Έχουμε και τους _κώνους κορημάτων_, _talus cones_.

Η κοινή ονομασία είναι η *σάρα* που υπάρχει εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2011)

Η πρώτη σημασία της σάρας από το ΛΝΕΓ:
α) σωρός από πέτρες στην κοίτη χειμάρρου β) πλαγιά βουνού της οποία η επιφάνεια καλύπτεται από χαλίκια, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται δύσκολη η ανάβαση.
πρέπει να ταυτίζεται με το κολλούβιο (ή, απλοποιημένο, κολούβιο).

*Colluvium *is the name for loose bodies of sediment that have been deposited or built up at the bottom of a low-grade slope or against a barrier on that slope, transported by gravity. The deposits that collect at the foot of a steep slope or cliff are also known by the same name. Colluvium often outerfingers with alluvium (deposits transported downslope by water). Coarse deposits due to rockfall at a cliff base are called talus (scree) and if lithified are talus breccias.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colluvium

*κολλούβιο*
το· (γεωλ.) συσσώρευση χαλαρών υλικών και κορημάτων στη βάση ενός πρανούς, λόγω κατολίσθησης ή επιφανειακής διάβρωσἠς του.
(ΠαπΛεξ)

Έχουμε (για τα -λ-) σημείωση για αλλούβιο / αλούβιο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2011)

Και για να χαμογελάσουμε, αυτό το scree, η σάρα, όταν είναι mixed scree, πρέπει να αποδίδεται _η σάρα και η μάρα_; 

Σε πρακτικό επίπεδο: χαλίκια διάφορων μεγεθών.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! Εντωμεταξύ, έβαλα σκέτο _χαλίκι_ γιατί καιγόμουν (δεν είχε μεγάλη σημασία).


----------



## nikosl (Jan 5, 2011)

με το μέγεθος όπως πάντα να παίζει το ρόλο του, θα μπορούσε να είναι και *γαρμπίλι*.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2011)

Το γαρμπίλι είναι πιο μικρό από το χαλίκι; (απορίες που έχει ο κόσμος...)


----------



## nikosl (Jan 5, 2011)

ναι, όπως βλέπω σε αυτό το χρήσιμο σάιτ: γαρμπίλι < χαλίκι < κροκάλα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2011)

Τι μου θυμίσατε...
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/greek_to_english/construction_civil_engineering/2325122-γαρμπίλι.html


----------



## Elsa (Jan 6, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Καλημέρα και πάλι,
> πώς το λέμε αυτό το υλικό; Έχω ένα κείμενο, που δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω, στο οποίο λέει ότι το υλικό αυτό στρώνεται κάτω από πλακάκια σε χώρο με πισίνες. Το scree είναι χαλίκι, λέει το answers.com



Από το πρωί που το είδα δεν είχα χρόνο να απαντήσω αλλά με έχει προβληματίσει γιατί κάτι δε μου κολλάει από αυτά που σημαίνει το scree σε σχέση με την εργασία κόλλησης πλακιδίων. Μήπως, λέω μήπως, υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση να είναι τυπογραφικό και να εννοεί _screed_ που είναι εξομαλυντική στρώση από κονίαμα ακριβώς για την επικόλληση πλακιδίων;


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2011)

Αυτά παθαίνει ο άνθρωπος όταν δεν γκουγκλάρει. Παρότι τα _mixed scree_ είναι περισσότερα από τα _mixed screed_, το Γκουγκλ, όταν ζητήσεις _mixed scree_, σου δείχνει _mixed screed_. Είναι σίγουρο ότι ψάχνεις για δομικά υλικά (του τα σκάνε κανονικά) και όχι για χαλίκια στη φύση... 

Θα φτιάξω νέα υπογραφή: _Το γκουγκλίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν_.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 6, 2011)

Έλσα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ο όρος βρισκόταν σε δικόγραφο και είχε ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί ως υγρό τσιμεντοκονίαμα (μόνο που εγώ δεν το ήξερα). Προφανώς είναι τυπογραφικό, λοιπόν, μόνο που ως άσχετη με τα δομικά δεν το κατάλαβα....


----------

